
I set up 20 first dates for people I didn’t even know, Valentine’s Day 2017 - shigye
https://medium.com/@DineWithMike/i-set-up-20-first-dates-for-people-i-didnt-even-know-valentine-s-day-2017-4142c8f611ee#.clcmtqucp
======
midgetjones
Interesting?

------
sahil2305dua
Interesting!

------
kamijovi
Interesting

